# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Società in liquidazione e continuo attività

## mauxxy

Chiedo lumi, mi è capitato un caso strano e mi farebbe piacere confrontarmi con qualcuno del forum:
secondo voi una srl in liquidazione può continuare ad effettuare una gestione ordinaria producendo ricavi, sostenendo costi ed addirittura assumendo del personale? oppure tali azioni revocano lo stato di liquidazione? in altre parole, la srl, proprietaria di alcuni locali dati in affitto, a causa delle gravi perdite è stata messa in liquidazione da metà novembre 2011, tuttavia durante questa estate ha continuato a  fatturare: è corretto considerare il 2012 come periodo intermedio nel quale perdura la liquidazione? oppure da tale momento sono venuti meno i presupposti della liquidazione? 
Che ne pensate?  saluti :Confused:

----------


## La matta

Non vorrei dire una gran cavolata, ma mi pareva che, con la liquidazione, fosse vietato l'inizio di nuovi affari, non già la continuazione dei precedenti. Certo, bisognerebbe vedere perchè ci sono dipendenti nuovi. Qui io mi fermo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mauxxy

> Non vorrei dire una gran cavolata, ma mi pareva che, con la liquidazione, fosse vietato l'inizio di nuovi affari, non già la continuazione dei precedenti. Certo, bisognerebbe vedere perchè ci sono dipendenti nuovi. Qui io mi fermo

  Anch'io ricordavo così.....  nessun'altro del forum può aiutarci??? :Frown:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Quoto La Matta. 
La liquidazione non è una procedura irreversibile, che conduce necessariamente allla chiusura. Può anche essere revocata con ripristino _in bonis_ della società (art. 2487-ter del codice civile). Pur tuttavia, l'art. 2486 che riguarda i poteri degli amministratori, verificatasi la causa di scioglimento, possono compiere atti ai fini della conservazione dell'integrità e del valore del patrimonio sociale. I liquidatori, poi, secondo il 2489 del cod. civ. hanno l'obbligo di compiere tutti gli atti di liquidazione della società. Quindi nel passaggio dall'amministrazione ordinaria alla liquidazione, gli amministraori devono solo compiere attivi conservativi del patrimonio sociale; mentre i liquidatori devono monetizzare il patrimonio affidato loro integro dagli amministratori. In nessun caso credo si possano ipotizzare operazioni nuove che cambierebbero il patrimonio sia in senso qualitativo sia in senso quantitativo, fatto che violerebbe il principio di integrità del patrimonio sociale. Non di meno, non sono ipotizzabili nuovi debiti connessi alla gestione o connessi a salari e contributi per assunzioni.

----------

